# Best loop or site at BIG SUR??????



## rdorta (Mar 10, 2010)

I always drive around a campground before I leave and determine which is the best site for my next visit.......of course I misplace my notes when I need them. Anyway, can anyone recommend best loop or site or anything else at Pfeiffer Big Sur???? Thanks in advance.


----------

